# 2005 Chevy Malibu cooling fan problem



## jeepowner (Jun 29, 2010)

The dual engine cooling fans are not operating at all. I was wondering if anyone knew where to start troubleshooting this problem? Is there a thermostat that controls this fan? Do the motors just go out unexpectedly? Is there some kind of switch for these fans? any info will be appreciated


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

they have power *fuse box*
they have a temp sensor in the engine that tells the fan relay when to turn them on


*SABL* is a lot more up to date on this than i am i been retired to long LOL ... wait for him to stop by and help


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Which engine? 
First turn on the A/C to max, and see if they come on, with the V6the left side fan is for regular engine cooling the right hand fan is for A/C on cooling. let me lok in my 05 Malibu book and see what I can find.


----------

